# What the heck is wrong with my Creo?!



## Mantiskid (Apr 11, 2012)

Okay so here's what's going on: last week I noticed one of my Creos was on his back looking half dead on the bottom of his container. I took him out and exposed him to fresh air, thinking he could have overheated. However, the temp in his container was the same as usual. After that event, it took him several days before he could kind of use his foreelegs. He still can't move his palps or his mandibles. I'm afraid he'll die of starvation or dessication soon. I would really appreciate any help you guys could give  .


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

My male violin just died the same way... Weird right???


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 11, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> My male violin just died the same way... Weird right???


Shoot! I guess he IS going to die, then  . I'll only have 1 Creo left if/when he does...then I'll have to ask around on the forum for a mate.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

No no no! That doesnt mean your is gonna die.... Mine was just acting like he couldnt hold himself up then I found him dead on the floor of the cage


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 11, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> No no no! That doesnt mean your is gonna die.... Mine was just acting like he couldnt hold himself up then I found him dead on the floor of the cage


Oh wow that's even better...one day I'll just find him DEAD in his container? (just kidding...kind of  ) What can I do, though?


----------



## massaman (Apr 11, 2012)

not alot you can do if its too weak to eat or move then odds are it may be time to put the mantis into the fridge or my way is the royal flush!


----------



## mkayum (Apr 11, 2012)

How long you had this creo?


----------



## sinensispsyched (Apr 11, 2012)

If it's an adult male, males have been known to die very suddenly.


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> If it's an adult male, males have been known to die very suddenly.


+1!

I had a gongy die like this and convulse

It can be caused by aerosol or injury of some sort


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 11, 2012)

mkayum said:


> How long you had this creo?





sinensispsyched said:


> If it's an adult male, males have been known to die very suddenly.


Mine is a sub-adult.


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

Creos for me have a high Sub adult death rate or whatever. All the Creos I have had (4) died at Sub Adult, the creo I have now is Presub


----------



## agent A (Apr 11, 2012)

Hertarem45 said:


> Creos for me have a high Sub adult death rate or whatever. All the Creos I have had (4) died at Sub Adult, the creo I have now is Presub


That is highly unusual

How do u keep them?? Wat do they eat?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 11, 2012)

agent A said:


> That is highly unusual
> 
> How do u keep them?? Wat do they eat?


Flies, moths, wax worms, crix

I keep them at about 85-90 F


----------



## agent A (Apr 12, 2012)

hmm, i wouldn't use crix for them, wat is the humidity like?


----------



## CoolMantid (Apr 12, 2012)

80-90%

I usually never fed her Crix (All the creos I have had were females) usually just moths I found outside


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 17, 2012)

agent A said:


> hmm, i wouldn't use crix for them, wat is the humidity like?





Hertarem45 said:


> 80-90%
> 
> I usually never fed her Crix (All the creos I have had were females) usually just moths I found outside


Dangit! I've been feeding them crickets all along!


----------



## agent A (Apr 17, 2012)

Mantiskid said:


> Dangit! I've been feeding them crickets all along!


crix cause constipation and fertility probs for creos

roaches flies and bees all the way


----------



## Mvalenz (Apr 17, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your little guy.

If it is not eating it will surely die of starvation. If it will eat but not hunt you may have to hand feed. Takes a lot of time.


----------



## Mantiskid (Apr 19, 2012)

Mvalenz said:


> Sorry to hear about your little guy.
> 
> If it is not eating it will surely die of starvation. If it will eat but not hunt you may have to hand feed. Takes a lot of time.


Thanks...but he actually can't even use his mandibles. It's been like 2 weeks though without eating and he's still alive.


----------



## Chivalry (May 1, 2012)

sinensispsyched said:


> If it's an adult male, males have been known to die very suddenly.


Yeah, I did too. He wasn't that old, not bred, and no obvious reason. Just a little diarrhea and next day he was gone.

Can you get him to take some cricket goo on a toothpick?


----------



## Mantiskid (May 3, 2012)

Not to worry...she (yes it turned out to be a female) is eating fine now, it just takes her longer to eat (like 1 hr vs. 15minutes.)


----------

